# Egg freezing - article in the Guardian



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Here - http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/dec/12/stemcells-reproduction - the journalist says she came on here as research!

Betty
/links


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

My laptop says page cannot be found.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Try

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/dec/12/stemcells-reproduction

xxx


----------

